# Pickled egg recipes



## BigDaddy

Does anybody have a good recipe for making pickled eggs? I love eating pickled eggs in small, little bars out in the sticks, and they can't be that hard to make.


----------



## buckseye

I heard you could heat a fish house with the gas they create in your guts if you could catch it/them. :lol:


----------



## PSDC

Greetings BigDaddy,

Try this one:

2 cups of white vinegar
2 cups of cold water
1 tbsp. salt(pickling)
1 tbsp. sugar
2 tsp. pickling spice
1 tsp. garlic powder
1 jar of hot yellow chili peppers
2 dozen regular eggs or 18 jumbo eggs
5 bay leaves

Boil eggs for 30 minutes. Place eggs in cool water
for 30 minutes. Makes the eggs shell easier to peel,
after being in cold water.

Mix above brine, add the whole gar of chili peppers
into brine, add eggs. Plus, use a glass jar.

Place in fridge. Start eating a week later.

The longer you wait to eat, the hotter the eggs will 
turn out.

One warning,


----------



## MossyMO

That sounds like a good one to try PSDC, is the warning to start storing the toilet paper in the freezer?


----------



## BigDaddy

Mmmm... pickled eggs, ice-cold Hamms, and a portable fish house. Why don't people want to go fishing with me?


----------



## BROWNDOG

Try smoking hard boiled eggs sometime there great.

peel them and put them on the top rack of the smoker for about 15 min.


----------

